# Calling all Sablepoot/booted bantam keepers



## Gem (Nov 5, 2013)

I have 9 week old sablepoots who are confined to their coop and covered enclosed run (big enough for them for now but will be extending soon). I eventually would like to offer them free range but with the weather being wet as it is here and their age that hasn't been possible yet.

In the mean time I was looking to give them a temporary extension that I can move about, change size and foraging area to keep it interesting for them whilst limiting destruction of a wet garden.

So the question is...
...can they fly (I have the feeling this is yes)  and how high would you recommend the temp fencing to be?

also would I be ok with it uncovered or best covering the area in a type of netting to stop them flying out??

Thank you in advance x


----------

